# Im finally gonna have my carribas!!



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

My lfs called me and after 3 months of waiting, their carriba shipment finally came in. My plan was to buy two carribas, get rid of my smallest red to have a final shoal of 2 carribas and 2 reds in my 75gal. Is that a good set up for life? I really dont wanna get rid of all my reds caus Ive had them since they wer babies. 
Here are some other set ups I could do:
-3 carribas for life
-1 red and 2 carribas for life
-2 reds and one carriba for life 
-3 reds and one carriba for life.

What do u guys suggest I should do? I really want 4 p's in my tank though.
Also I really need to know how to introduce the carribas. My tank is now completely bare and the carribas will be like an inch smaller than my reds.

Can anyone help please, I want this new adding of p's to go smoothly.
Thanks.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Before you put them in, feed your reds and then once they have filled up put half a dozen feeders in right before your cariba.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Just go 2 and 2. 2 cariba's and 2 red bellies. Sounds good to me, and you'll have an even amount of the 2 types.
~Taylor~


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry if I look pushy but Im getting them on saturday, so I would really appreciate any imput u guys have, please....


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

or get rid of the reds and go all cariba







up to you bro


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You'll be fine with the four.
Hell, I'd cram 6 in there, but that's just me... I'm a bit of an overstocker.
(But I also do two 50% water changes a week and have ridiculous filtration...)

As for "How to introduce them to the tank" ----- open the lid and place them in the water.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

2 and 2 is ur best lookin bet i think....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Since the smallest one means alot to you, why dont you just keep him? 5 in a 75 isn't really pushing it, especially at their size right now. You can watch each and everyone of them grow, hopefully have them get used to and tolerate one another while being raised together, which you can determin if downsizing should be implemented in the future.

Before adding the new additions... you might want to feed the current residents in the tank. But shouldn't really be a factor since most Caribas will adapt to their new envoronment and try to run the tank once settled... even if a tad smaller than the reds.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

OK first of all, congrats. I know the feeling of finally getting something while waiting for it for a long time just as i'm sure others here
















Next, i agree with Rhomzilla keep all of them since you are attached to your reds. I myself kept mine when i added my 3 caribe too.

Finally, The acclimation process i used was:

I got everything out (As you have already done). When i received my p's i didn't open the box they came in until i was ready to acclimate them so it would not stress them. I fed my red (the only one left - check sig thats what he did







) till he did not want anymore.

Then i opened up the box and got the bag out and placed it in the tank so the tempature of the tank will match the water in the bag. The following picture is from acclimating some red tail tin foil barbs but i used the same process:










Let the bag sit in the tank just like that for a good 15 - 20 minutes, then holding the bag still in the water open it up and add a cup of tank water inside the bag so the fish can start getting used to your tanks water parameters and will not be a sudden change causing them to go into shock. Add a cup every 5 minutes till you do it three times then just let them free
















I hope this will help, i've done this 3 times already and i have not had any problems, if i could help u further just pm me bro.

Btw: this process was passed down to me from George at Shark Aquarium when i got my caribe from him









Goodluck


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I know that it's the "Thing" to float the bag and all that, but to be honest, in 30 years of fishkeeping I have always just netted the fish out and dumped 'em in.
I've never had a problem with the fish from doing this.

I know it's a tad harsher than the gentle 'easing them into it' thing, but I don't think it's a big deal. They can deal with it.
It would be kind of like flying in a jet to a different continent and stepping off the plane vs. sitting on the plane for 10-15 minutes while the temperature and air quality and everything is gradually balanced.
(I'm one to just step off the plane personally.)


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I know that it's the "Thing" to float the bag and all that, but to be honest, in 30 years of fishkeeping I have always just netted the fish out and dumped 'em in.
> I've never had a problem with the fish from doing this.
> 
> I know it's a tad harsher than the gentle 'easing them into it' thing, but I don't think it's a big deal. They can deal with it.
> ...


To each his own i just like to make my pets as comfortable as possible...1st class







instead of just throwing them in the water. But whatever works.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Recently i tried the "just throw them in" but I won't do that again due to different fish have different sensitivities to change of water params. Cariba i threw in and there was no adverse affect. I said damn, elTwitcho was right. Then i did it with my last purchase, a Manny and the damn Manny started going sideways like he was about to go bellyup. Proceeded to put him back in the water he came with and slowly acclimated him over a 30 minute period.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

killerbee said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > I know that it's the "Thing" to float the bag and all that, but to be honest, in 30 years of fishkeeping I have always just netted the fish out and dumped 'em in.
> ...


Yeah, to each his own...
I sense from your post that you are under the impression that I am not nice to my fish.
On the contrary, I go to great lengths to pamper my fish, including two 50% water changes per week, constant monitoring of the pH, nitrates, balanced and varied diet... etc.
Throwing the fish in doesn't hurt them in the slightest, (Either that or I have been unbelievably lucky for over 30 years with hundreds and hundreds [perhaps even thousands] of fish.)
Do you brush your piranhas' teeth too?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha_man said:
> ...


Easy there buddy i didn't mean that you are "not nice to your fish" by my post. I meant what i said, to each his own. I myself have my way, you have yours and it works. That is the important thing here. What i meant about making them as comfortable as possible is just in my opinion.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The problem with just dumping them in is they'll be a little more stressed. With the fish stressed, it's alot more likely that the other p's will sense it and attack.

I'd follow what Killerbee said. What you might want to do also is add some decor and do a big waterchange. The point of this is you want to change the environment that your rbp's are used to so they'll be just as stressed as the new fish and hopefully will leave the new p's alone.

Good luck!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree with Killerbee, accilimate them if possible. I tried the old dump process and almost lost my piraya due to it. Its not worth taking the fast way out. Taking time is better here. But to each his own. I take the bag of water and put it in a bucket, then slowly add water to the bucket with the fish in it (a cup every 5 minutes or water). After about 25 minutes and the water pretty much the same, I net the fish and put him in the tank. No problems so far.

One reason ao accilimate the fish, imagine if the water becomes cold and is about 65 degrees, then drop the fish into 82 degree water. That right there might cause enough stress on the fish to kill it.

In the end, its your fish. Take the easy way and try to take the safe way. I almost lost a Geryi due to temp shock, the guy before me didn't have a heater on his tank and the weather outside wasn't helping. By the time I got him to a tank of about 80 degrees, he went into shock. I didn't take enough time to raise the temp of his water in his bucket to the tank temperature. I got to about 72 and put the fish in and it still caused problems.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys, I pretty much got the idea of the acclimating process. Since the tank is bare, I will take the reds out and place them in a bucket. Then I will acclimate the carribas to the tank and add my 2 big pieces of wood back in there. Finally I'll dump the stressed out reds back into the tank. I cant really add the plants caus there is no substrate to anchor them to. So will the addition of the wood help?
Oh and as for my smallest red, I dont really mind getting rid of him caus he is the small stumpy one of the crew, plus he has a crooked lower jaw and it makes him look retarded. On the other hand it makes him unique. But how can u say that 5 six inch p's in a 75gal isnt pushing it Rohmzilla? I've heard many ppl say that 4 IS pushing it and 3 is ideal. I'd rather get rid of him then have him die over tank space disputes in the future.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Sure, acclimating them is not absolutely necessary, but hey, better safe than sorry with expensive fish.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

60$ canadian each


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Killer... it's all cool bro... I didn't take it personally.








And I agree that tis good to be on the safe side...
I certainly can't find fault with a guy looking out for his fish!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Cobra Posted Today, 06:23 PM 
Thanks for the help guys, I pretty much got the idea of the acclimating process. Since the tank is bare, I will take the reds out and place them in a bucket. Then I will acclimate the carribas to the tank and add my 2 big pieces of wood back in there. Finally I'll dump the stressed out reds back into the tank. I cant really add the plants caus there is no substrate to anchor them to. So will the addition of the wood help?
Oh and as for my smallest red, I dont really mind getting rid of him caus he is the small stumpy one of the crew, plus he has a crooked lower jaw and it makes him look retarded. On the other hand it makes him unique. But how can u say that 5 six inch p's in a 75gal isnt pushing it Rohmzilla? I've heard many ppl say that 4 IS pushing it and 3 is ideal. I'd rather get rid of him then have him die over tank space disputes in the future. 

Good luck bro and i hope your caribes thrive









Piranha_man Posted Today, 06:50 PM 
Killer... it's all cool bro... I didn't take it personally. 
And I agree that tis good to be on the safe side...
I certainly can't find fault with a guy looking out for his fish! 

No hard feelings bro


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Bad news fellas, went to the lfs on saturday for my carribas. They wer there, about 30 of them, but they wer not in the best of shape... The shipping caused a lot of wounds on the fish. Not to mention they wer all covered in some white cotton fungus. DAMN IT! I've waited 3 months for this! The lfs manager said that it would be better that I came back in a week or two caus the fish wer being medicated. So thats what I will do. Man........I was so eager to get them!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

that sucks man but you know what they say good things are worth waiting for


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Bad news fellas, went to the lfs on saturday for my carribas. They wer there, about 30 of them, but they wer not in the best of shape... The shipping caused a lot of wounds on the fish. Not to mention they wer all covered in some white cotton fungus. DAMN IT! I've waited 3 months for this! The lfs manager said that it would be better that I came back in a week or two caus the fish wer being medicated. So thats what I will do. Man........I was so eager to get them!
> [snapback]1030315[/snapback]​


Man, that blows







i hope they all survive.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Bad news fellas, went to the lfs on saturday for my carribas. They wer there, about 30 of them, but they wer not in the best of shape... The shipping caused a lot of wounds on the fish. Not to mention they wer all covered in some white cotton fungus. DAMN IT! I've waited 3 months for this! The lfs manager said that it would be better that I came back in a week or two caus the fish wer being medicated. So thats what I will do. Man........I was so eager to get them!
> [snapback]1030315[/snapback]​


That sucks! Did you ask if they will hold onto any of the healthy ones for you? (once the meds kick in)


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

He has to keep 2 for me. But he said not to worry, nobody is gonna buy them in that condition.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cobra said:


> He has to keep 2 for me. But he said not to worry, nobody is gonna buy them in that condition.
> [snapback]1032927[/snapback]​


Thats good to hear! I hope it all works out for you


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> Cobra said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news fellas, went to the lfs on saturday for my carribas. They wer there, about 30 of them, but they wer not in the best of shape... The shipping caused a lot of wounds on the fish. Not to mention they wer all covered in some white cotton fungus. DAMN IT! I've waited 3 months for this! The lfs manager said that it would be better that I came back in a week or two caus the fish wer being medicated. So thats what I will do. Man........I was so eager to get them!
> ...


Damn good thinking!
What would really suck would be if you went in there after awhile and they were all gone... all the survivors sold already!

You should get your pick of them when they are "cured."


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

a 4 ft 75g? i would add 2 caribe and see how it goes. 5 is not to many for a 75. they are packing fish. even if the caribes are smaller they will probably own the tank.

wes


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

are you getting them from the shark aquarium? i was in there and saw a whole bunch of sick caribe? don't worry the shark aquarium is the shiznit i'm sure they'll cure them right up


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

oops sorry your in canada


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Update: I am no longer getting the carribas from the lfs. I found a guy in my area that will sell me 2 of his for a lot less. The only problem is that they are about 6 inches already. The same size as my reds. I hope that it wont cause injuries in my shoal. Aneway, I'm still saving like 60$ so the choice is obvious. The guy is on a buisiness trip for 10 days so I will get them then. Cant wait.


----------

